# Near miss training



## طلال القحيص (2 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم 

نبدأ اول موضوع فى السلامه الهندسيه فى اللغه الانجليزيه وتخصص الكهرباء ؟

وشكر خاص من اعماق قلبى لمؤسس المنتدى ومشرفين الصحه والسلامه لقد استفدنا منكم كثيرا 
واليكم الماده التدريبيه 


واليكم الرابط ولكن بعد حفظ الملف فى جهازك ( RIGHT CLICK ( OPEN WITH POWER POINT 

http://www.4shared.com/file/90296180/e21de5c7/Near_Miss__Hit__Training.html

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (2 مارس 2009)

مشكور
ولكن الملف غير موجود
The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أبريل 2009)

أخي طلال
لا يوجد ملف
يرجى إعادة تحميله
مع شكري


----------



## عمروصلاح (31 يناير 2010)

لا يوجد ملف
يرجى إعادة تحميله


----------



## tarhooni (2 فبراير 2010)

*لا يوجد ملف
يرجى إعادة تحميله*​


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (4 فبراير 2010)




----------



## agharieb (24 أبريل 2010)

يرجى اعادة تحميل الملف


----------

